# where is fuse box?



## dacash (Dec 4, 2005)

I misplaced my owners manual, and need to check some fuses. Anyone can tell me where it is?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

From memory, if you open the drivers side door, there is a panel on the end of the dashboard, fuses are behind that.


----------



## dacash (Dec 4, 2005)

elrao said:


> From memory, if you open the drivers side door, there is a panel on the end of the dashboard, fuses are behind that.


no wasn't there, that is what i tough too...


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

That's where it is on my car m8!!!

Dave 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

dacash said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > From memory, if you open the drivers side door, there is a panel on the end of the dashboard, fuses are behind that.
> ...


It is a TT you've got isn't it :lol:

Have another look on both sides of the car to be sure to be sure...
http://www.wak-tt.com/fuses/fuses.htm


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

DW225 said:


> That's where it is on my car m8!!!
> 
> Dave 8)


Same here, I know because my fuel pump is blowing its 15Amp fuse at the moment.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Yes defo there. :wink:

You need a flat bladed screwdriver to prise it open


----------



## Buba6 (Nov 18, 2005)

so in RHD it is on the right side in LHD it is on the left side 8)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Right, by the steering wheel


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is it an import and on the other side?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Buba6, just sent 2 pics to your email address of a RHD


----------



## Buba6 (Nov 18, 2005)

it looks very strange  I am used to LHD 8)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Look at it through a mirror :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## dacash (Dec 4, 2005)

i found it  no indication of it at all lol

My car is burning fuse 33 i think, the one for the Headlight washer


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

so was it an import with the box on the other side?


----------



## dacash (Dec 4, 2005)

i'm in canada and it was on the drivers side  jsut me that didn't try to pull the side apart, useally they would say, FUSE here. All good, the fuse burning must be my head light washer motor that is gone. will get it checked.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Did someone say headlight washer pump??? This might be useful to see what you're dealing with:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=49425

Just wondering if the motor might be jammed with debris?


----------

